# How can you tell if milk soap is scorched?



## narnia (Dec 14, 2015)

Does anyone have any pics of scorched milk soap?  GM would be especially appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 14, 2015)

Post a picture of yours and we can see if yours is scorched or not.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 14, 2015)

I agree with TEG. The only good scorched milk is cajeta or dulce de leche (cajeta is usually made with goat milk if memory serves me right). I'd suspect if it's brown and looks like many of the pics from here: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=52097&highlight=alien+brains.

This thread too.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 14, 2015)

Did it turn bright orange and have a funky smell?


----------



## Arimara (Dec 14, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Did it turn bright orange and have a funky smell?



I have a batch of HP coconut milk soap that fits that description perfectly but I used red palm oil in it so, the color's not from the milk. :mrgreen:


----------



## narnia (Dec 14, 2015)

I will post pics later.  I was wondering if it is even possible to NOT scorch milk in HP, since it is cooked.

My soap came out dark-ish and I am assuming that the dark color is from scorched milk?


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 14, 2015)

It could just be from the sugar in the milk getting cooked, doesn't mean its scorched. Usually scorched milk is a darker brownish orange and smells bad.

It would look something like this https://dustrootsandbutterflies.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/img_2501.jpg

for comparison, this is not scorched milk soap http://www.lovinsoap.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/IMG_1077-400x300.jpg


----------



## traderbren (Dec 14, 2015)

narnia said:


> I will post pics later.  I was wondering if it is even possible to NOT scorch milk in HP, since it is cooked.
> 
> My soap came out dark-ish and I am assuming that the dark color is from scorched milk?



Is this your Oatmeal Milk & Honey soap? If so, that fragrance oil discolors, so you would have a darker soap.


----------



## narnia (Dec 14, 2015)

All my soaps have come out dark.  They all smell like muffins unless I add a scent.


Obsidian said:


> It could just be from the sugar in the milk getting cooked, doesn't mean its scorched. Usually scorched milk is a darker brownish orange and smells bad.
> 
> It would look something like this https://dustrootsandbutterflies.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/img_2501.jpg
> 
> for comparison, this is not scorched milk soap http://www.lovinsoap.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/IMG_1077-400x300.jpg



Thx! The second one looks like CP.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 14, 2015)

they are both CP, scorched milk makes a big difference in color. HP milk soaps look more like these but I have seen it as light as the CP

https://img1.etsystatic.com/076/0/10662644/il_340x270.803454575_fphn.jpg
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/cF2ZgVY7wos/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## narnia (Dec 14, 2015)

Here is a pic of my HP GM soap.  Smells like muffins in general, but this batch had too much FO and is driving us out of the house!
Oops..pic did not upload.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 14, 2015)

It doesn't look scorched. Lock it in a spare room and wait for the scent to mellow, I promise it will in time.


----------



## narnia (Dec 14, 2015)

It photographed lighter than it actually is.  One of my batches has a light, burned smell.  I guess that would mean that it was scorched?

One day, I will do a CP batch and have some really light colored GM soap!


Obsidian said:


> they are both CP, scorched milk makes a big difference in color. HP milk soaps look more like these but I have seen it as light as the CP
> 
> https://img1.etsystatic.com/076/0/10662644/il_340x270.803454575_fphn.jpg
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/cF2ZgVY7wos/hqdefault.jpg



So, are these scorched or are they normal for HP soap?  What makes them get so dark if not scorched?


----------



## Arimara (Dec 14, 2015)

For all that was said about them smelling like muffins, they certainly almost look the part. Maybe they can be known as Narnia's Famous Muffin Soap: Only to be found via Narnia.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 14, 2015)

Do you cook much? Ever seen sugar cooked into caramel? Thats pretty much what happens when milk soaps get warm, the sugar browns. It doesn't mean its scorched but its not too far away, if you have some that smells burned then yes, I would say its scorched. Its still perfectly fine to use, as long as the smell is tolerable.
It possible the smell could fade with cure though, you will be surprised how much soap changes with a cure.

For what its worth, I've been soaping for over 2 years and there is no way I would HP any milk soap. I don't even gel mine if I can prevent it. My Christmas goat milk soap did gel and surprisingly, its stayed light and didn't develop any weird smell.


----------



## narnia (Dec 14, 2015)

Arimara said:


> For all that was said about them smelling like muffins, they certainly almost look the part. Maybe they can be known as Narnia's Famous Muffin Soap: Only to be found via Narnia.



LOL!  that is so sweet of you to say!  

Looking at them again...I think they look like bread..like bread with muffin ingredients....banana bread?


----------



## Arimara (Dec 14, 2015)

narnia said:


> LOL!  that is so sweet of you to say!
> 
> Looking at them again...I think they look like bread..like bread with muffin ingredients....banana bread?



That too. Who doesn't like banana bread


----------



## narnia (Dec 14, 2015)

Is there a banana bread FO?


----------



## vmakkers (Dec 15, 2015)

Actually, I think there are. I saw Starr soaps did a video using a banana FO but it ended up smelling like chocolate. So maybe just maybeeeeee there is one good one out there. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFsu9jz_9s[/ame]


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 15, 2015)

narnia said:


> Is there a banana bread FO?


Yes there is.   http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...em/rf-12/-banana-nut-bread-fragrance-oil.html


----------



## narnia (Dec 15, 2015)

Vmakkers, thank you!  That was beautiful soap!!  Never saw using a cake decorator to decorate soap!



cmzaha said:


> Yes there is.   http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...em/rf-12/-banana-nut-bread-fragrance-oil.html



Thank you!  I like the site!  It gives guidelines on how much fragrance to use!


----------

